# bhyve on a i7 Core 920



## branzo (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I have a problem with bhyve and I cannot find a solution, but maybe I'm searching in the wrong places! I recently bought a new server from Hetzner: the machine has plenty of ram and a Core i7 920 ( Intel's Ark Page: http://ark.intel.com/products/37147/Int ... I?q=i7-920 ) and I found that it has the correct extensions needed by bhyve to run other OSes  ( VMX and POPCNT if i remember correctly ), anyway when I try to run CentOS, or Ubuntu, it fails to start the machine and says: 

```
VM unrestricted guest capability required
Error in initializing VM
```
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

Bhyve is still very much a work in progress and at the moment it is only capable of booting FreeBSD. Other operating systems may run on the version that's in -CURRENT.

http://bhyve.org/faq/


----------



## trh411 (Mar 31, 2014)

You might find something helpful in the HOW-TO CentOS on bhyve posts for March 8.


----------



## branzo (Mar 31, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Bhyve is still very much a work in progress and at the moment it is only capable of booting FreeBSD. Other operating systems may run on the version that's in -CURRENT.
> 
> http://bhyve.org/faq/



Thank your for your reply. I tried with 10.0-STABLE and it locks up the entire system ( had to reboot with an automated reboot ), and with 11.0-CURRENT, in CURRENT it gives me the error i wrote in the first post.



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> You might find something helpful in the HOW-TO CentOS on bhyve posts for March 8.



May i ask if grub-bhyve is requred to boot OSes different from FreeBSD ?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 31, 2014)

branzo said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I can't answer. Probably best to ask that question on the freebsd-virtualization@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------

